# Bizarre request



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK, here's the deal. When we were out in Oklahoma in September, the only thing my husband wanted to see while we were there was a TUMBLEWEED!!! Just on the off chance that one of you haunters out in "tumbleweed territory" can lasso one and ship it to me, I'd gladly pay for the shipping costs. I'd like to give it to him for Christmas. I actually found a place online that sells them but they never answer their phone, so I'm turning to you guys for some help. Hey...in the header line I said it was BIZARRE...did I lie?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

OMG! He really wants this thing?
I'll have to look at my side yard tonight. They may have blown away already.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah, believe it or not he was actually upset that he didn't get a chance to see a fricken tumbleweed. But, in fairness to him, he doesn't get out much LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Ok. I'll have a look tonight. Maybe someone else will jump in.

Don't worry. It's not too odd of a request or gift. Somebody in my family always gets the rubber chicken gift each year. Rubber chicken = SOL hehehe


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmmm, turned out your request was much less bizarre than I anticipated (or hoped?) :devil:

And sorry - no tumbleweeds here to be sent.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Please note my restraint in not commenting any further here................ snicker snicker heehee


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad....I expected SOOO many comments from you. Why are you being so nice? I barely recognize you this way?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll go out looking on my way to the family's for thanksgiving. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

If Haunti can't get you one, I will see what I can do for you, I see them all over the place out here at work.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmmm...don't know whether to leave this here or to move it to the Oddities forum. Vlad started a similar thread there... :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yuk, yuk, yuk. Vlad will get his!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I couldn't find a tumbleweed. They've all blown away with the wind we've had this week.
Can you grab one Hella?


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I will see what I can find. let you know by Sunday if I can get one.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You know, I've never seen snow. Could someone ship some to me? (snicker)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I have failed you. 


I could find neither a tumbleweed or snow. It was like 80 degrees this week. So no snow. With the wind we've had all of the tumbleweeds went north. We should open up this thread to those in Canada. The north wind should have pushed the tumbleweeds up there and maybe they can help Doc out with the snow thing. 

Sorry. I feel like such a loser.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for all of your help. Please don't all go out of your way on my account. I was just taking a shot to see if anyone could find one. I appreciate all the effort.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> You know, I've never seen snow. Could someone ship some to me? (snicker)


Do you really want snow? Now that is funny. It hasn't snowed yet here in Chicago but here is a picture of last year around this time. Trust me, you are not missing anything. Just stick your but in the frig and it will be just like seeing snow. LOL.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! Yea, I was just kidding. I see snow every time I go to Lake Taho. However, if anyone has a glacier....Now THAT I haven't seen yet.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Update on the tumbleweed situation. To all my hauntforum friends, thanks for all your efforts. I found a place online that sells them and I ordered one today and it will be here in time for Christmas. To my "friend" Vlad.....:finger: (that's for calling me an oddity, LOL) and I mean that in the NICEST possible way.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

oh good Pattie, I was going to tell you that I have looked here and couldn't find one. Usually there are plethora of them out near the fences.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Today I was outside raking leaves in my Northern Ohio neighborhood, when I was surprised by a large herd of tumbling tumbleweeds. They slowly went North with the wind on thier way to Canada....


----------

